# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Κλειδί για κώδικα Morse

## Ακρίτας

Δεν είναι κάτι σπουδαίο, μπορεί όμως να φανεί χρήσιμο στους φίλους υποψήφιους ραδιοερασιτέχνες που άρχισαν προετοιμασία για το πτυχίο κατηγορίας Α'. Το κόστος του είναι σχεδόν μηδενικό. Τα πάντα φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες. Είνα κατασκευασμένο από δυο κομμάτια PCB και ένα κομμάτι βακελίτη πάχους 5mm (ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο μονωτικό υλικό που μπορεί να τρυπηθεί). Η χειρολαβή είναι ξύλινο χερούλι από συρτάρι. Πίσω απο τη λαβή υπάρχει μια μικρή βίδα με δυο παξιμάδια που παίζει το ρόλο της ακίδας επαφής (με τα δυο παξιμάδια ρυθμίζεται το άνοιγμα της επαφής). Όλα μαζί είναι στερεωμένα σε ένα κομμάτι ξύλο. Για κοννέκτορ χρησιμοποιείται οτιδήποτε ταιριάζει με τις απαιτήσεις σας. Εγώ το χρησιμοποίησα με το πρόγραμμα εκμάθησης της MRX:http://www.mrx.com.au/d_morse.htm. Το κύκλωμα για τη σύνδεση δίνεται στα αρχεία βοήθειας του προγράμματος. Όλες οι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να γίνουν μέσα σε 30 ημέρες γιατί μετά η δυνατότητα για ρύθμιση των παραμέτρων του προγράμματος παγώνει.
Καλή Χρονιά και καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις.

----------

George37 (29-03-17), 

SeAfasia (07-06-17)

----------


## weather1967

Μπραβο  Γιώργο,πολυ ωραια και εξυπνη κατασκευη.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο, πολύ έξυπνη κατασκευή! Μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα το ξύλινο πόμολο (χερούλι από συρτάρι) ακριβώς τα ίδια έχω στην ξύλινη συρταριέρα για τα εργαλεία μου!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Πραγματικά ωραία, έξυπνη, χρήσιμη, καθαρά ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή. 
Μπράβο Γιώργο.

Τί μου θύμισες!....
Μια ανάλογη, αλλά πολύ πρωτόγονη κατασκευή μου. Της εποχής (γύρω στο 1960) που η ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια στη χώρα μας ήταν για τους περισσότερους από έμάς μακρινό και απροσπέλαστο όνειρο...

----------

George37 (29-03-17)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Μια ανάλογη, αλλά πολύ πρωτόγονη κατασκευή μου. Της εποχής (γύρω στο 1960) που η ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια στη χώρα μας ήταν για τους περισσότερους από έμάς μακρινό και απροσπέλαστο όνειρο...



 Κώστα, αύτό κι' αν είναι ιστορία!!! Και πάλι Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.

----------


## antonis_p

ομορφο! μπραβο!

και παντρευει 2 διαφορετικες εποχες,
το straight key με 25πινο!!!!!!

----------


## Nemmesis

πραγματικα τι γυρευει εκει ενα ασυνδετο 25πινο?

----------


## Ακρίτας

Δεν είναι ασύνδετο. Το χειριστήριο συνδέεται με τη σειριακή θύρα του υπολογιστή. Απλώς δεν είχα το κατάλληλο κοννέκτορ και χρησιμοποίησα ότι βρήκα στο κουτί. Δεν φαίνεται καλά στη φωτογραφία, αλλά το καλώδιο είναι καρφωμένο στο μισό 25πινο.

----------


## SeAfasia

Λοιπόν,αφού πέρασα τις εξετάσεις με επιτυχία,ψήνομαι να μάθω μορς..!!
Τώρα κάνω ακρόαση στα 15 meters (21,000,3Μhz) έναν γείτονα ερασιτέχνη να επικοινωνεί με αμακρινο ανταποκριτή...
Γιώργο,σχεδιάκια κλειδιών τι προτείνεις,κάτι σαν το δικό σου; :Biggrin: 

Υ.Γ το λινκ δε δουλεύει λόγω παλαιότητας..73ς..!!

----------

